# Am I able to hook up a powered subwoofer to my reciever or should i just buy a new reciver.



## legitjack (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey all, im wanting to upgrade my subwoofer massively compared to what i have.

I'm currently using a Home Theater in a box setup the "LG LHT754" (was gonna post link to its specks but cant since im new)

Its Speaker specs are:
-------------------------------------------
Output Power - Front 155W x 2*
Output Power - Center 155W*
Output Power - Rear 155W x 2*
Output Power - Subwoofer 225W**
Front Speaker Type Satellite
Center Speaker Type Horizontal Standing
Rear Speaker Type Satellite
Subwoofer Speaker Type Standard (7 Inch)

*Rated at 1kHz into 4 ohms, 10% THD
**Rated at 30Hz into 3 ohms, 10% THD
--------------------------------------------
Its power is fine for the size room it is in it is just I LOVE my bass... so my problem is I don't know if I should hook up (if possible) a Powered subwoofer that has a much better specs than the one it came with, or if I should (again if possible) get a nice passive subwoofer and a nice amp and hook it to it.

Any help or suggestions would be great and also if you have any suggestions to powered subs or passive subs+amps that would be great I'm looking for a Sub setup nice enough to rock the whole house and blow my ears out :hsd: but of course cant go too high in price.



Also I was wondering, the "max wattage" for all my speakers is higher than what they are getting there specks are:
---------------------------------------------
Front/Rear Speaker = Impedance 4 Ω, Frequency Response 120 - 18000 Hz, Sound Pressure Level 83 dB/W (1m), Rated Input Power 155 W, Max. Input Power 310 W.
Center speaker = Impedance 4 Ω, Frequency Response 120 - 18000 Hz, Sound Pressure Level 83 dB/W (1m), Rated Input Power 155 W, Max. Input Power 310 W.
Passive Subwoofer = Impedance 3 Ω, Frequency Response 40 - 1500 Hz, Sound Pressure Level 82 dB/W (1m), Rated Input Power 225 W, Max. Input Power 450 W
---------------------------------------------

Dose this mean I can buy a new receiver that puts out about 300 watts per speaker and not have to buy new speakers? or is that a bad idea?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

There's no easy way to add a powered sub to your setup, and the speakers really aren't worth holding on to if you upgrade. I'd just start saving up my $$ now for your next system.

If you did want more bass, look for a powered sub with speaker level inputs. Run your existing subwoofer out into those.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't speak for this system, but some HT in a box setups have the speaker crossovers in the passive subwoofer box. So swapping out a sub may send too much bass to the smaller speakers unless the new sub has an adjustable crossover. Something to look into / worry about.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

No according to your product's manual it uses a passive subwoofer. Your best bet would be to upgrade receivers and subwoofers. You'll find most receivers give you a lot more connections. 

I like Denon for their reliability. 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/hometheaterstores/denon-receivers/

Or Onkyo for their features
http://www.accessories4less.com/index.php


----------

